# Can you freeze feta?



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Can you freeze feta? I have a great place to buy it at a really good price and it is actually from a goat. We are trying to go dairy free and it would be lovely to buy extra and save some int he freezer, if it freezes well. Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Yep, I do it all the time. The only thing is that when it thaws it is really crumbly, but I always want it crumbled anyway so I see this as a plus.

Beth


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

I freeze it. You can freeze pretty much any cheese, but it does change the texture slightly, more crumbly...


----------



## HydeParkB (Nov 14, 2003)

Like the PP said, it changes the texture a bit. I don't notice any difference if I'm cooking with it - in a quiche or on a pizza. But crumbled on a salad you might notice a little difference.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

We freeze it here too, since there's no local source. We buy in bulk lol.


----------

